
CoffeeScript Cheat Sheet - fogus
http://www.cheatography.com/dimitrios/cheat-sheets/coffeescript-cheat-sheet/
======
gerggerg
The column wrapping and lack of indentation make this cheat sheet a bit hard
to use. Also not specifying that one of these is the function definition and
one is it's usage makes it hard to glance over:

    
    
        add(a, b) -> a + b
        add(1, 2) == 3

------
zachrose
What's with the ads in the middle?

------
danso
Granted I'm not proficient in CS, but this seems chaotically organized and the
columns make the code fairly incomprehensible.

